# Sexed Semen



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Is it worth the added costs and lower conception?

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/livestock/news/template1&product=/ag/news/livestock/features&vendorReference=0702DDBA&paneContentId=70116&paneParentId=70104


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I would have to say that it is for some. I have a person with whom I deal who drives hundreds of miles to have the process (he explained it, but was over my head). Sure was fascinating to hear about the process... but then again, they were (If I remember correctly) collecting eggs from preferred cows and using straws that cost so serious coin. To him, he didn't want the steers from the lineage, only wanted the cows for his dairy. Not my cup of tea, but very interesting.

73, Mark


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Good way to rapidly expand your herd. My cousins do it with great success. One of them had it work a little too well and he had to scramble for hay ground when corn was near 8 bucks.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Quicker way to flood the milk market and drive prices down.Heck a lot of dairy hfrs got put in feedlots.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I use the hell out of it.. but I also own part of a ABS bull that they have sexed semen on so my cost is next to nothing. other wise I would be more selective on the use of it .. but would still use it. I think it is a must if you flush a cow.. but that's a whole another issue


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a neighbor who uses sexed male semen on his best purebred cows to get good bulls to sell. I really don't know if its worth it because he goes through a lot of work and his pure bred cattle don't look any better than my grade cattle.

But than again when he is cutting hay I better not be because it always seems to rain on his hay. He has had some hay and oats now that have been a month since cutting and still has not gotten it baled.

But maybe he does have the genetics for his cattle but they don't perform because of the poor quality feed he gives them?


----------

